# feeding mbuna fruit?



## Jaxl (Jun 6, 2008)

I have some left over fruit salad that I never ate and is about to go bad. I thought my cichlids might like a little fruit but I wanted to check to make sure none of it is going to hurt them..

I've got strawberries, mellon, cantaelopes (ever hear about the mellon that can't get married? ha ha ha), pineapple...

sorry about the bad pun..

Stephen =)


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

You can take a slice of an orange or lemon and anchor it down with a rock, and allow the cichlids to snack on the fruit. Most cichlids love the citrus flavor, and the natural acids and other juice from the fruit will aide in digestion and help keep the fish healthy. This can be done once a week or so for optimal results.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I don't know about fruit.
Veggies yes but fruit I haven't heard of or tried fruit for cichlids.
I heard pacu can eat fruit.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The only cichilds I've ever had show an interest in fruit were tropheus. They would nibble on an orange slice for hours.

I would be very careful, though. Was anything added to the fruit salad? Was this fresh fruit or did you buy it prepared?


----------

